# WXIA 11 (NBC) Atlanta - New Intro / Graphics



## jacksonm30354 (Mar 29, 2007)

All I can say is YUCK. Big step backwards.

I hate the new music and announcer for the news opens. The old 11 logo doesn't seem to go so well with the predominantly red graphics. And what's with the funky "D" in "HD". The graphics (other than the station logo/bug) might grow on me, but the choise of music and announcer is terrible.

I'll see if I can post some pictures later.

But then again I still like the late 80's/early 90's open and music  (search YouTube for "WXIA 11 Alive News 1986 Intro" and "11 Alive News Close 1986"). (Just the first part of the open before the talent ID's ).


----------

